# Old camper making a return.



## Mosstrooper

Hi everyone.
                   I have a Fiat Qubo and wondered if anyone had suggestions for using this as a small camper.

James.


----------



## kangooroo

This looks similar to a Renault Kangoo or Citroen Berlingo in size and shape.

I have plans to adapt one using removable modular units which would allow a single 6'3" bunk or 'very cosy' double, sink, loo, leisure battery, storage and an outdoor cooking facility beneath the rear hatch.  The units would be completely removable for insurance purposes so that the vehicle would still be classed as a car thus allowing basic camping almost anywhere, very discreet wilding and all at the lowest-possible cost.

My Renault Kangoo Roo - professionally-adapted conversion might also give you a few ideas: KangooRoo campervan for sale!


----------



## s44gtw

Have you looked at how they have the Romahome R10 done using the Citroen Nemo Van?
Not an ideal setup in my opinion,
 but i have taken some ideas from it.
Romahome- Welcome to the offical Romahome site
http://honestjohn.co.uk/road-tests/citroen/citroen-romahome-r10

Their Lightweight Awning is at least  £315, which is a bit steep.

I have just sold my Peugeot Bipper Outdoor 1.4HDi, which i had installed a cooker, sink, split charger/battery & storage in.
& a tow bar to tow a box trailer & tunnel tent.

I have a New Qubo on order, & had specified the rear doors with tinted glass, but decided the rear lift door worked better so changed the order.
(i wanted a euro 4 1.3 no stop/start, looks like i am getting a euro 5, they are now doing the 95 bhp dynamic, pricy tho, & particulate filters look problematic)
I will be fitting a Camper lifting roof when i can get one that suits for a bit cheaper than whats currently being quoted,(no hurry on that)
& removable bed for when the trailer isnt being used.
Fitting it out the same as the Bipper was, with everything easily removable, so that the seats can go back in, single or double as & when required
Ordered a new Vango Blow up tent to go with it

Some ideas on temp setups and more permenant fit-outs on Youtube if you use Qubo camper or similar as a search.

george


----------

